# Sticky  Read This Before Posting! FAQ & Rules for the VAG-COM forum



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*FAQ's, Posting formats and rules for the VAG-COM forum*

superceded by the post below. thanks epilot! 



_Modified by John A at 10:52 AM 1-26-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: FAQ's, Posting formats and rules for the VAG-COM forum (EPilot)*

Thanks, I was just editing a similar post myself:
Welcome to the *VAG-COM Diagnostics Forum* on VWVortex. This forum is sponsored by Ross-Tech, the creators of the VAG-COM Diagnostic System for VW/Audi/SEAT/Skoda. 
This forum is intended to foster discussion of diagnostic problems and procedures related to the use of the VCDS and VCDS-Lite (formerly known as VAG-COM). There are some rules that will ensure all users have the most pleasant and informative experience here.
First of all, this forum is on VWVortex and all users must abide by the VWVortex Forum Rules
There are also rules specific to this forum that must be followed:
*1)* Posting or asking for illegal copies of any software whatsoever, or asking for passwords or cracks is strictly forbidden. If it comes to our attention that you're using a pirated version of any software, your thread will be locked and/or black-holed.
*2)* Questions about design and construction of home-made interfaces are Off-Topic, as are connection problems if you're using a home-made interface or a 3rd party interfaces. If you can't get your aftermarket interface to work, contact your hardware supplier for assistance. 
*3)* Advertising of 3rd party Interfaces or competing hardware/software is forbidden.

*4)* Keep posts on-topic! If it doesn't have anything to do with computer diagnostics of VW/Audi/Seat/Skoda cars, don't post it.
*5)* When posting questions related to a problem you are having with a particular car, always state the exact make/model/year/engine of car you are having a problem with. Also state any modifications you have made to the car. Incomplete information will often get you no answer, or worse yet, the wrong answer. 
*6)* When posting questions involving fault codes or modifications you wish to make, please post a complete Auto-Scan from a current version of VCDS or VCDS-Lite. We do not wish to guess what control modules are installed in your car or how they are currently configured. If you're not using VCDS or VCDS-Lite, you're in the wrong forum. If you refuse to post a real scan, the moderators here reserve the right to lock your thread.
*7)* When posting questions related to VCDS itself, always state the version number (you can find it on the Opening Screen and the About Screen) and details about the PC (make/model/CPU/Operating-System). Make sure you are using a current version of VCDS or VCDS-Lite. 
*9)* Questions about aftermarket Xenon headlights are off-topic in this forum. Please use the Lighting Forum for that.
*10)* Before asking any question, please take the time to read the VAG-COM Manual and the VAG-COM FAQ. Please use the VWVortex Search to see if your question has already been answered.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: FAQ's, Posting formats and rules for the VAG-COM forum ([email protected])*

VAG-COM Diagnostics Forum FAQ's:
What are the differences between Ross-Tech's Interfaces?
What is Fuel Trim?
What are the different diagnostic-capable controllers in my car?
What is a Throttle Body Aligment and how do I do it?
Which oxygen sensor is which (B1, B2, S1, S2)?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*This Is The VAG-COM Forum, NOT The Generic OBD-II P-Codes Forum*

There have been several posts lately by people using generic OBD-II tools. This may be a good time to point out the differences between VAG-COM (and the factory diagnostic tools) and generic OBD-II tools.
OBD-II is a government mandated diagnostic protocol that is primarily aimed at diagnosing emissions-related problems. An OBD-II scan tool will work in many different brands of cars. VAG-COM uses VW's proprietary diagnostic protocol and will only work in VW/Audi vehicles. Although you can use an OBD-II Scan Tool in an OBD-II compliant (1996 or newer) VW or Audi, an OBD-II Scan Tool can only talk to the engine, not the numerous other "intelligent" systems in the car. Want to reprogram your central locks or your Radio? Diagnose a problem with your ABS, Airbags, or Automatic Transmission? Re-align your Immobilizer after swapping ECU's? Reset your Service Reminder Indicators? Communicate with a pre-1996 model (not OBD-II compliant) car? An OBD-II Scan-Tool can't do any of these things. Want some reasons to choose VAG-COM over a generic OBD-II scan tool? See this Real World Comparison. 
Generic OBD-II tools can yield results that are at best incomplete, but at worst, completely wrong. See these threads for some cases where free Autozone scans are worth *LESS* than what the posters paid for them:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1238689
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1207389
So, if you have a diagnostics question relating to VAG-COM or one of the factory tools (VAG-1551, VAS-5052, etc.), feel free to post it here. If you have a diagnostics question relating to an Autozone scan, it should be posted in the VWVortex Autozone Forum








or in a forum relating to your specific vehicle or engine. Any posts that do not pertain to VAG-COM or VAG diagnostics will be locked or moved by moderators.


_Modified by Gozer The Destructor at 9:56 AM 5-18-2004_


----------



## adam_b (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: FAQ's, Posting formats and rules for the VAG-COM forum ([email protected])*

Where can I find the measuring block for …….?
What do SOME of the DTCs mean?
Is there anybody in my area that can scan for me?


----------



## Ninety Four Hours (Jul 11, 2004)

Slip slap and some jimma jamma. I was going to ask why the OBD-II at Shuck's wasn't working today. You cleared that **** up, thanks man!


----------



## reefdubz (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (Ninety Four Hours)*

d*mmit. i knew that thing was a piece. back to autozone to return that thang...get me a vag-com


----------



## slovakia (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: This Is The VAG-COM Forum, NOT The P-Codes Forum ([email protected])*

I paid good money for may VAG-COM, for you to lock and refuse posts with P-codes














I have P-codes too...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: This Is The VAG-COM Forum, NOT The P-Codes Forum (slovakia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slovakia* »_I paid good money for may VAG-COM, for you to lock and refuse posts with P-codes














I have P-codes too... 

If you are using VAG-COM, then you have real VAG codes. Why would you post P-Codes (BTW, I haven't seen any other recent posts from you in this forum).


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Current Versions of VAG-COM*

The current version of *VCDS* is *Release 16.8*. You'll need one of the following Interfaces to use VCDS. Click on any of the product labels below to go to the *VCDS Current Release Download Page*
:
          
If you have an older Ross-Tech Interface or any 3rd-Party interface, you should use *VCDS-Lite*. The current version of VCDS-Lite is *Release 1.1*. Click on any of the product labels below to go to the *VCDS-Lite Download Page*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Current Versions of VAG-COM ([email protected])*

Common difference between versions and between Fully Registered and Shareware versions of VCDS-Lite:

Cannot do AutoScan
Won't display text for all fault codes
No Basic Settings (so no TBA, Xenon levelling, etc or checking timing on TDI's)
No Adaptation Saving (so no changing of most locking/lights/horn behavior)
No Output Tests
No tech support from Ross-Tech

Limitations of VCDS-Lite even if Fully Registered:

No Generic OBD-II/EOBD
Won't work with vehicles using CAN-Bus for Diagnostics
Fewer fault code definitions and label files
No built-in Activation (you'll be limited to a single PC)
No Advanced Measuring Blocks
No Acceleration Measurement
Fault Code Definitions and Label Files only updated through MY 2006
No Direct Access for Adaptation and Basic Setting (drop-down menus)
No Automated Service Reset (SRI)
No Session Log Capabilities (fewer spots to save on-screen info)
No Support for Guided Readiness Scripts
No Optical Bus Diagnosis (MOST ring)
No Battery/Gateway Coding/Long Coding Assistant
No (Automatic) Updates
No ECU Mileage Reading (EDC15/16)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Current Versions of VAG-COM ([email protected])*

Everything you ever wanted to know about Immobilizer but were afraid to ask:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/immobilizer.html


----------

